
Powerful Earthquake Strikes Off Alaska Coast; No Reports of Damage or Injury - LinuxBender
https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=894077064
======
LinuxBender
USGS link [0]

[0] -
[https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/#%7B%22autoUpdat...](https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/#%7B%22autoUpdate%22%3A%5B%22autoUpdate%22%5D%2C%22basemap%22%3A%22grayscale%22%2C%22feed%22%3A%221day_m25%22%2C%22listFormat%22%3A%22default%22%2C%22mapposition%22%3A%5B%5B12.554563528593656%2C-191.689453125%5D%2C%5B64.58618480339979%2C-84.375%5D%5D%2C%22overlays%22%3A%5B%22plates%22%5D%2C%22restrictListToMap%22%3A%5B%22restrictListToMap%22%5D%2C%22search%22%3Anull%2C%22sort%22%3A%22newest%22%2C%22timezone%22%3A%22utc%22%2C%22viewModes%22%3A%5B%22list%22%2C%22map%22%5D%2C%22event%22%3Anull%7D)

